# Trim tabs



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I have a 21 ft cc seaswirl stripper I have trim tabs on it but I have never used them I don't understand when and how to use the them let's say I'm running with the waves hitting my port side do I lower the stArbiard trim tab or the port side I've been told if I'm going into the waves to lower them a bit so the boat doesn't pound and if I'm in a following sea don't use them I'm just confused when I'm takeing waves to the sides which happens a lot as I'm either running east or wast of the harbour any advice would be greatly appreciTed thank you guys


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a Striper 2601 ourselves. The tabs are labeled "bow down". They activate the opposite side tabs- left button activates the starboard tab. If the waves are on your port side and u need that side to level out hit the left button (bow down) and it will activate the starboard tab to get the bow down into the waves.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Your missing out, do a google search and read about them. Once you get them figured out you'll use them all the time


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

play with them some, especially in rough seas. what they do best is 1 they level out an uneven load, 2 keeps the bow down in rough seas to lessen the spray in the boat and even the ride. then once you get use to them they can also assist when taking off to help keep the bow down.


----------

